# my favorite tracking light, anyone got one of these??



## cfbutler31 (Aug 27, 2005)

i bought this thing about four yrs ago, it does a great job looking for blood, does anybody else have one of these, called the bloodhound


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 27, 2005)

here's another view of it on


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 27, 2005)

Never have seen one of those.  Describe it for me please


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 27, 2005)

woodie, what would you like to know about it, can you see the pictures?


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 27, 2005)

Where'd you get that thing, does it make the blood show up as a "stand-out color", cfbutler 31??

git'r


----------



## Timberman (Aug 28, 2005)

I have one...it is THE ticket. Makes blood shine like a new penny.   

My brother gave me mine...he's big in traditional archery and one his buds got him started with it...beins that they track deer all the time...  ...just funnin.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Timberman, are they available at BPS or Cabela's???

Needless to say I haven't looked!


git'r


----------



## Timberman (Aug 28, 2005)

Timberman, are they available at BPS or Cabela's???


I don't think so. Try an archery supply co most likely one catering to trad archers.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Okay, thanks, I'll do that!
 
git'r


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 28, 2005)

what timberman said, makes blood glow for some reason, the salesman told me that the mixture of gases in the canister sitting next to it is the reason for that, i bought mine from a sales magazine i used to get, called legendary whitetails, they used to have a website too, but not sure if it is still running, i used to buy a lot of thier pictures, like raveling buck, hole in the horn, ect, they would reproduce them on bucks and make real nice prints, but the tracking light i got from them has been exceptional, the sticker on it says Tracking Systems, Inc., Albia, Iowa, called the Bloodhound, i spoke with the guy that came up with it, he was having a hard time getting cabela's and bass pro to stock it, he may have gone out of business, not sure


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 28, 2005)

the gas mixture on the canister says 

Propane/Butane Mix a 2210 cartridge


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 28, 2005)

I googled this thing till I can't google no more.  I found some stuff tinks makes in a spray bottle called bloodhound but no light.  Help us out.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 28, 2005)

I just wanted to know what it was powered by was all.

If it is powered by butane/propane, wouldn't a lattern work just as well with a shield put at the back of it?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2005)

ok one of you that owns it...give us a number or link to it.

Jim,


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 28, 2005)

i don't think you can buy one today, when i spoke to the guy that invented the thing, he was struggling to get it to the major market providers such as basspro and cabela's, i would imagine he has since just gone out of business, i spoke with him and bought mine 3-4 yrs ago, still works great today, i have used the ole coleman lantern on tracking jobs as well, they work, and even better when you have a deflector, but they still have to be tilted, and they also seem not to reflect the blood as well as this one does, seemed to remember the guy saying a big selling point was the mixture of the two gases, and how they seemed to reflect blood really well, which i can vouch for, it does, if someone runs across these for sale, buy it, its that good, but i have looked all over the net as well, and have yet to run across a light similiar to this one, maybe we can start making them, make millions, and hunt all the time


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 29, 2005)

cfbutler31 said:
			
		

> i don't think you can buy one today,



ok...so you're just teasing us then


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 29, 2005)

wellll, actually i was just gettin an indication of how many other folks were out there that owned this awsome tracking light


----------



## Niner (Aug 29, 2005)

We used to use an "old fashioned" (ie NOT propane) Coleman lantern with a home-made aluminum sheild covering one half of the globe.  Worked pretty well.  Tried the same kindof rig with a propane powered lantern, but not the same results.

Anybody tried one of them 1millllion candelpower battery powered Q-beams?


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Aug 31, 2005)

How does dis ding work? explain it to me like I'm a nine year old.


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 6, 2005)

Johnsampson1962 said:
			
		

> How does dis ding work? explain it to me like I'm a nine year old.


Because Daddy said it works, now do what I told you!  Just kidding.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 6, 2005)

Id love to have one of those.What you gona do when you run out of gas.
KD


----------



## cfbutler31 (Sep 7, 2005)

i don't know, that day is fast approaching, hopefully find a canister a lot like the one in it now


----------



## miktom (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay guys, here it is: Primus 2210 Propane/Butane Canisters available thru www.deergear.com item # 9841
You can also use CampinGaz CV206 made by Coleman it is available direct frome Coleman in cases of 36 fro approx. $132.95
their hotline  is (800) 835-3278 Model # 28287
Now, can someone find a source  for the light itself?
Mike


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont know about this particular light but the best tracking light that I have used is a 1,000,000 candle power hand held spot light with a car charger and I bought two of them for about 25.00 a peice at walmart.

They work very very well it lights up the ground like daylight.
Just might have to prove it to game management why you are using it though.

I havent had any trouble finding any deer yet when I use mine.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Sep 8, 2005)

miktom, thats the website where i originally ordered my light from, and yep, thats the fuel cell that came with it, i called up there and have a lady calling me back, maybe she will know where they are hiding all them bloodhounds at


----------



## labman (Sep 8, 2005)

I just spoke to a rep with the co nd they are going to e mail me with the info on getting one. I will let y'all know when I hear something.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Sep 9, 2005)

Per our conversation yesterday, I am writing to let you know that we will no longer be carrying the Bloodhound lights.  (It is very difficult in this post 9/11 era, to transport, ship, or distribute anything flammable.)  The information we have on the manufacturer is this: It is Suunto USA, Inc., and they are in Pasadena, CA. I am not sure if they are in business anymore or not. The number is 800-543-9124.    
We still have the Bloodhound Fuel Canisters & the Bloodhound Mantle, but only while supplies last. 

Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you!

Kind regards,

Jodi Gutierrez

Wildlife Images Customer Services


----------



## labman (Sep 9, 2005)

I got the same e mail and called the # and was refered to coastline adventures 1-800-413-2050 the said they didn't carry it I have looked all over and can't find them they are made by primus they still make lanterns but can't find the bloodhound so you guys that have them hang on tight to them. there are still places that sell gas and mantles for them.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 10, 2005)

Basicly it is just a "whitelight" gas latern that is turned on its side. You can also use a regular gas latern and place a section of alluminum foil on one side of the glass to focus the light.


----------

